
The Genealogy of the Japanese Language – Tamil and Japanese (2003) - claudiawerner
http://arutkural.tripod.com/tolcampus/jap-tamil.htm
======
claudiawerner
While from what I can tell reading about in linguistics, the Tamil-Japanese
(Dravidian hypothesis) is discredited, or at least not taken seriously, I
thought this would be an interesting article to share from Susumu Ohno, a
Japanese linguist who died in 2008.

There is a Wikipedia article here: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dravido-
Korean_languages](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dravido-Korean_languages)

